# Is the madone 'seat mast' here to stay or flash in the pan?



## M__E (Apr 21, 2006)

So Trek have finally done something with the 5000 or madone range, big changes! but are they all good..I mean just concentrating on hte 'seat mast' idea now people. Is this really an improvement? I liked my 5200 but got smashed so now have to get one of these if I want to keep a similar bike..which I DO, but how long do you think trek will keep this idea in future versions? is the 'seat mast' really here to stay or just an experiment?

And will a bike shop let you swap between a different sized one than what the bike comes with?
so you can better better fore/aft positioning


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

M__E said:


> So Trek have finally done something with the 5000 or madone range, big changes! but are they all good..I mean just concentrating on hte 'seat mast' idea now people. Is this really an improvement? I liked my 5200 but got smashed so now have to get one of these if I want to keep a similar bike..which I DO, but how long do you think trek will keep this idea in future versions? is the 'seat mast' really here to stay or just an experiment?
> 
> And will a bike shop let you swap between a different sized one than what the bike comes with?
> so you can better better fore/aft positioning


First part: I don't know. However, that being said, I would think that this is here to stay. It works, it makes for a very strong seat area cluster without worry of killing the frame due to user error in over torquing the bolt. Instead all you ruin is a relatively inexpensive and very easy to replace cap.
Additionally, this idea is not new from Trek, other frame manufacturers have been using seat masts for several years, just not in this particular fashion.

Second part: Yes.

HTH
zac


----------



## Creed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Crushing Mast*

Are you sure that you will just goof up the cap and not the mast if you overtightened it? 

We were warned to only use a torque wrench on this part and to start stocking the Ritchey torq tool as there will be no warranty's on crushed seat masts.

Other than that I agree, it's worked out well so far


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I was told that the cap would break well before the mast itself would crack if overtightened. But...if you use a torque wrench and torque to Treks specs in the first place, I don't think this would ever become an issue. I personally would not risk tightening the clamp without a torque wrench by leaving it to "feel" alone.

That said, I have had my 5.2 almost a year with several thousand miles on it and have not experienced any slippage or problems with the new mast/cap design.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

i ride a 64cm and weight over 240 lbs.....6k this year and no problems with the seat mast. I like the design............Now.......the rail adjustmet mechanism..........is a giant PITA, use carbon paste and it sticks at angles you dont like....without carbon grease it slips ......arg,


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Creed said:


> Are you sure that you will just goof up the cap and not the mast if you overtightened it?


No, I am not. I would imagine that at some point the mast could be damaged too, but it would seem like a very poor design if the mast was due to fail at about the same torque as the cap. But that is pure speculation on my part. 

That being said, I am not just talking about over torquing either. I am talking about all those situations that do frames in when damage occurs to and around the seat cluster. No doubt similar things can happen to the new Madone seat mast, but it just seems that Trek designed the "weak link" to be the cap. (Although, it is no doubt pretty strong, given what it has to put up with.)


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

zac said:


> No, I am not. I would imagine that at some point the mast could be damaged too, but it would seem like a very poor design if the mast was due to fail at about the same torque as the cap. But that is pure speculation on my part.
> 
> That being said, I am not just talking about over torquing either. I am talking about all those situations that do frames in when damage occurs to and around the seat cluster. No doubt similar things can happen to the new Madone seat mast, but it just seems that Trek designed the "weak link" to be the cap. (Although, it is no doubt pretty strong, given what it has to put up with.)


Here's a situation to consider: :cryin: When your bike is on the roof rack and you drive into your garage, I would imagine at that point the seat mast and cap can be damaged!! LOL


----------



## disney (Mar 13, 2008)

*no flash in the pan*

A great seat mast and works well provided the correct torque settings are used. ie 6-8 nm for old silver mast and seat saddle bolt is 14-16nm. Rock solid etc. IMO a usual


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

gormleyflyer2002 said:


> i ride a 64cm and weight over 240 lbs.....6k this year and no problems with the seat mast. I like the design............Now.......the rail adjustmet mechanism..........is a giant PITA, use carbon paste and it sticks at angles you dont like....without carbon grease it slips ......arg,


When the new Madones came out, we had that same problem. We checked with Trek and found that the "side" clamping mechanism requires 14-16 n/m torque. That's a LOT, like crank arm fixing bolt a LOT.

Since then, no problems.

As to the cap on the mast, heck, all of this "clamping carbon", whether it's a conventional seat post, a carbon steerer, carbon bars, you name it, has resulted in a good torque wrench being a required piece of equipment for any shop, or a good home setup for that matter.

And I never liked the idea that I must take a hacksaw to my frame as part of the "fitting" process.

That being said, I still ride steel.


----------

